# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Τετραοροφη κλουβα

## Θοδωρής

Λοιπον λεω σιγα σιγα και δηλα δηλα να μπω και εγω στην κατασκευη μιας τετραοροφης κλουβας για καρδερινες.
Σαν κατασκευη θα ειναι σαν του Φιλου ΑΒΑΤΟΝ με διαστασεις 1,00*45*50 (μηκος,υψος,βαθος) η καθε ζευγαρωστρα.
Δεν θα εχει σχαρα, για υπόστρωμα θα εχει πελετ και το σκαφακι θα εχει υψος 5cm.
Θα φιλοξενησει καρδερινες.
Η καθε ζευγαρωστρα θα ειναι χωρισμενη στα δυο (50 cm και 50 cm), στο ενα θα ειναι το αρσενικο και στο αλλο το θυλικο, οπου θα βγαινει το
χωρισμα και θα γινεται μια ενιαια (1,00 m).
Ο καθε οροφος θα εχει δυο πορτες (μια για καθε 50 cm) και οκτώ ταιστρες (τέσσερις για καθε 50 cm).
Ο τελευταιος οροφος θα εχει αποσταση απο το εδαφος 40 cm.
Η κλουβα θα κοιτα προς βορα οποτε με καποιον τροπο (πλεξι γκλας,ή πολυκαρβονικο ή ναιλον ή ...) θα πρεπει να κλειστει για τον χειμωνα αλλα
να μπορω να βλεπω και εγω τα πουλια αλλα και αυτα να εχουν φως.
Σε καθε ζευγαρωστρα θα υπαρχουν τεσσερις πατηθρες, δυο στο κεντρο και χαμηλα, μια σε καθε πλευρα και ψηλα.
Ακουω γνωμες, προτασεις, παρατηρησεις για τυχων αλλαγες και βελτιωσεις

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Σχάρα γιατί δεν θέλεις να έχει Θοδωρή ?

----------


## Θοδωρής

Γιατι θα την φτιαξω εγω την κλουβα οποτε για σχαρα θα πρεπει να δουλεψω ποιο
πολυ με την ηλεκτροποντα εκτος των προσοψεων που θα φτιαξω και χωρις σχαρα θεωρω
πως θα καθαριζεται ποιο ευκολα.
Δεν την αποκλειω ομως απο την κατασκευη αλλα σαν πρωτη φαση ειχα σκεφτει να μην βαλω

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Την θεωρώ...άκρως απαραίτητη.

Εχεις και πμ.

----------


## Θοδωρής

θα φτιαχτει και σχαρα λοιπον απο την αρχη της κατασκευης

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Οτι πουλιά θα έχεις στο σπίτι θα είναι όλα σ αυτή την κατασκευή ...ή θα έχεις κι αλλού δυνατότητα ?

----------


## Θοδωρής

Σε αυτη τη κατασκευη θα μπουν τεσσερα ζευγαρια καρδερινες με το καλο.
Διπλα θα υπαρχει αλλη μια κλουβα τετραοροφη (που ειδη την εχω) αλλα μικροτερη (60*50*40 μηκος,βαθος,υψος) 
ο καθε οροφος που χωριζεται στα δυο (30*50*40 μηκος,βοαθος,υψος) που θα υπαρχουν τα καναρινια-παραμανες

----------


## kostaskirki

Να τον ακούς Θοδωρή τον ABATON! αποδείχτηκε κορυφή ο Βασίλης! Με το καλό όταν την τελειώσεις θα περιμένουμε και φωτογραφίες. Καλό κουράγιο λοιπόν Θοδωρή και να ξέρεις ότι γίνεται με μεράκι είναι πάντα καλό.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Κλούβα πτήσης για τα μικρά ?

Ισως να χρησιμοποιούσες τον τελευταίο όροφο κάτω γι αυτό και να βάλεις 3 ζευγάρια.

Εχεις την δυματότητα να κάνεις την κατασκευή μεγαλύτερη απο 1 μέτρο ?

Και τι θέλω να πω....

Εγω έχω μήκος 1,40 όπου ο κάθε όροφος θα φιλοξενήσει από 2 ζευγάρια.

----------


## Θοδωρής

με το καλο να την αρχισω και θα μπουν και οι φωτογραφιες.
ισως ο κατω οροφος μεινει για τα μικρα ή αργοερα φτιαξω αλλη μια του μετρου γι αυτα.
τους τρεις κατω οροφους εχω λιγο την δυνατοτητα να τους κανω ποιο μεγαλους απο το 1 μ, τον επανω οροφο
δεν μπορω γιατι εχει λαμπα ο τοιχος και δε θα ηθελα να την βγαλω ή να την μετακινησω μιας και το σπιτι το ενοικιαζω.
Δηλαδη εσυ Βασιλη θα τα βαλεις για ζευγαρωμα σε 70cm ζευγαροστρες το καθε ζευγαρι ?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Δηλαδη εσυ Βασιλη θα τα βαλεις για ζευγαρωμα σε 70cm ζευγαροστρες το καθε ζευγαρι ?


Ναι.

0,70 Χ 0,45 Χ 0,45

Βέβαια μιλάω για τις δικές μου καρδερίνες που αυτή τη στιγμή είναι πιο ήμερα απο τα καναρίνια.

Μπορεί να μην μου βγει σε καλό....Δεν ξέρω....αλλά θα το κάνω.

Πριν 2-3 μήνες είδα ζευγάρι καρδερίνες με τα μικρά τους σε 40άρα ζευγαρώστρα (βέβαια δεν λέω ότι είναι αυτός ο κανόνας...και ούτε το προτείνω....Απλά το αναφέρω)

----------


## Θοδωρής

εγω λεω να το παλεψω σε κλουβα του μετρου και αν μπορεσω τους τρεις τελευταίους οροφους 
να τους κανω λιγο μεγαλυτερους ισως το κανω.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Αν το μηκος της κλουβας βγει 1,00μ ή 1,20μ το ταψι να ειναι μονοκοματο (1,00μ ή 1,20μ) ή σε δυο κοματια?
Αν ξερει καποιος στρατζα που εχει παει και του εχουν φτιαξει ας μας  πει τιμες πανω κατω για τα δικα του μετρα και
ας μου στειλει με πμ που ειναι το μαγαζι να παω να ρωτησω και εγω

----------


## ninos

εαν δεν εχεις προβλημα με αρπακτικα, μπορεις σχετικα γρηγορα κ οικονομικα να φτιαξεις κατι σαν την παρακατω, αλλα με 4 οροφους. Εκει εχω βαλει εγω τις καρδερινες κ θα δοκιμασω να τις ζευγαρωσω στο 1 μετρο. Για σχαρα στον πατο, βαλε κουνελοσυρμα κ για το κρυο με ναυλον θα εισαι μια χαρα. Ταψι, προτεινω ενιαιο.Θελεις να τα καθαριζεις γρηγορα, δεν υπαρχει κ χρονος να καθαριζεις 8 ταψια. Το χωρισμα, επισης με κουνελοσυρμα ή λευκο plexyglass

1 μετρο ταψι, δεν θα πρεπει να ξεπερνα τα 20 ευρω.

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...0%CF%8C-dexion

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Αν το μηκος της κλουβας βγει 1,00μ ή 1,20μ το ταψι να ειναι μονοκοματο (1,00μ ή 1,20μ) ή σε δυο κοματια?


Καθαρά πρακτικά....τι βολεύει τον καθένα.

Αν έχεις άνετο χώρο κάντο ενιαίο μέχρι 1 μέτρο.Αν το κάνεις 1,20 για μένα θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν 2 ταψάκια.

Φαντάσου σε ενιαίο ταψάκι 1,20 χωρίς πέλετ ...και με αέρα τί έχει να γίνει.

Με το πέλετ είμαι αντίθετος γιατί το παιρνουν και το πετάνε συνέχεια εκτος και γίνεται ένας χαμός στην βεράντα.

Επίσης να προσέξεις το ύψος του επάνου ορόφου να έχεις καλή οπτική επάφή....Μην το φτάσεις στον Θεό.Οπως το υπολογίζεις εκει φτάνει.

----------


## Θοδωρής

> εαν δεν εχεις προβλημα με αρπακτικα, μπορεις σχετικα γρηγορα κ οικονομικα να φτιαξεις κατι σαν την παρακατω, αλλα με 4 οροφους. Εκει εχω βαλει εγω τις καρδερινες κ θα δοκιμασω να τις ζευγαρωσω στο 1 μετρο. Για σχαρα στον πατο, βαλε κουνελοσυρμα κ για το κρυο με ναυλον θα εισαι μια χαρα. Ταψι, προτεινω ενιαιο.Θελεις να τα καθαριζεις γρηγορα, δεν υπαρχει κ χρονος να καθαριζεις 8 ταψια. Το χωρισμα, επισης με κουνελοσυρμα ή λευκο plexyglass
> 
> 1 μετρο ταψι, δεν θα πρεπει να ξεπερνα τα 20 ευρω.


Την ειχα δει παλιοτερα.Κατι τετοιο εχω στο μυαλο μου να κανω αλλα με τεσσερις οροφους.
Θα μπουν και στην δικια μου πλεξι γκλας και σιτα τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες με περιθοριο παντα για να χωρουν οι ταιστρες κοι οι ποτηστρες.
Το κουνελοσυρμα για σχαρα πιστευω οτι θα πιανει πολυ βρωμια λογο των τετραγωνων που εχει. Εχω σκεφτει η σχαρα να βγαινει μαζι με το ταψι
για να μπορω να την καθαριζω με βουρτσα καλυτερα (μπροστα απο το ταψι θα υπαρχει προσοψη που θα κλεινει για να μην φυγουν τα πουλια οταν
θα βγαινει το ταψι).
Τι παχος πρεπει να εχει η λαμαρινα για να ειναι και αντοχης ? μισο ποντο ή παρα πανω?
Αυτο που με απασχολει για το ταψι ειναι πως αν το κανω ενιαιο θα καθαριζεται ποιο γρηγορα αλλα αντε να τραβας 1μ ή 1.20μ και 50 cm πλατος το ταψι
για να το βγαλεις και να το κουμανταρεις (αν μπει και πελετ μαλιστα δυσκολευει ακομα ποιο πολυ), αν τα κανω σε δυο κοματια περισσότερος κοπος και
θα υπαρχει θεμα στο σημειο που θα ενωνουν τα ταψια εντος των κλουβιων ((πχ αν ο καθε  οροφος χωριστει στα τρια {αν γινει 1.20μ} και φτιαξω δυο ταψια
στο μεσαίο κλουβι θα υπαρχει θεμα).

----------


## Θοδωρής

> Καθαρά πρακτικά....τι βολεύει τον καθένα.
> 
> Αν έχεις άνετο χώρο κάντο ενιαίο μέχρι 1 μέτρο.Αν το κάνεις 1,20 για μένα θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν 2 ταψάκια.
> 
> Φαντάσου σε ενιαίο ταψάκι 1,20 χωρίς πέλετ ...και με αέρα τί έχει να γίνει.
> 
> Με το πέλετ είμαι αντίθετος γιατί το παιρνουν και το πετάνε συνέχεια εκτος και γίνεται ένας χαμός στην βεράντα.
> 
> Επίσης να προσέξεις το ύψος του επάνου ορόφου να έχεις καλή οπτική επάφή....Μην το φτάσεις στον Θεό.Οπως το υπολογίζεις εκει φτάνει.


Το πελετ αφου θα μπει σχαρα δε θα το φτανουν γιατι θα εχουν αποσταση 5cm.
Το υψος και εμενα με απασχολει. Το συνολικο υψος θα ειναι 2.20μ, οποτε εχω τρεις επιλογες,
α) το αφηνω οπως ειναι (1.20) και ο πανω οροφος θα με δυσκολευει
β) μικρενω τα ποδια της κλουβας (τα εχω υπολογισει 40cm) αλλα δε θα το ηθελα γιατι θα κατεβει αρκετα στο εδαφος ο κατω οροφος (20cm ή 30cm αποσταση απο το     εδαφος)
γ) κανω τρεις οροφους (αλλα την φτιαχνω που την φτιαχνω θα την ηθελα να γινει μια και καλη με καλες προδιαγραφες)

Ο καθε οροφος θα γινει ξεχωριστα και θα ενωθουν σαν συνολο στο τελος για να κουμανταρεται καλυτερα σε περιπτωση μελλοντικης μετακομησης

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Το πελετ αφου θα μπει σχαρα δε θα το φτανουν γιατι θα εχουν αποσταση 5cm.
> Το υψος και εμενα με απασχολει. Το συνολικο υψος θα ειναι 2.20μ, οποτε εχω τρεις επιλογες,
> α) το αφηνω οπως ειναι (1.20) και ο πανω οροφος θα με δυσκολευει
> β) μικρενω τα ποδια της κλουβας (τα εχω υπολογισει 40cm) αλλα δε θα το ηθελα γιατι θα κατεβει αρκετα στο εδαφος ο κατω οροφος (20cm ή 30cm αποσταση απο το     εδαφος)
> γ) κανω τρεις οροφους (αλλα την φτιαχνω που την φτιαχνω θα την ηθελα να γινει μια και καλη με καλες προδιαγραφες)
> 
> Ο καθε οροφος θα γινει ξεχωριστα και θα ενωθουν σαν συνολο στο τελος για να κουμανταρεται καλυτερα σε περιπτωση μελλοντικης μετακομησης


Κατέβασε 4-5 πόντους την κατασκευή πιο κάτω και φάε και 1 ποντο απο κάθε ταψί.

Για μένα μην φύγεις πάνω απο το 2,10.

Πριν ξεκινήσεις έλα να πιουμε καφε και να δεις την δική μου κατασκευή που έχω παρα παρα πολλές επιλογές σε οποιαδήποτε εκτροφή και να κάνω.

----------


## teo24

Tι σε βολευει και τι ειναι πρακτικο για σενα.Κι εμενα ο πανω οροφος ξεκιναει στο υψος τον ματιων μου.Τα ελεγχω  τα πουλια αλλα στον πατο δεν βλεπω τι γινεται,οι μπανιερες μπαινοβγαινουν δυσκολα που τις ακουμπαω στον πατο οπως και οι αυγοθηκες οταν ειναι στα φορτε τους γιατι οι πορτες της προσοψης ειναι και λιγο πιο ψηλα αλλα οπως λες μια φορα θα γινει η κατασκευη και ειναι κριμα τον κατω οροφο να τον φαει το ''σκοταδι''.Γνωμη μου...

----------


## ninos

Οπως ειπε κ ο Θοδωρης (teo24), στο υψος των ματιων σου πρεπει να ειναι ο πανω οροφος. 30 ποντους απο το εδαφος ειναι μια χαρα, αρα κερδιζεις 10 ποντουα. Ελλατωσε κ το υψος το καθε οροφου σε 45, αντι 50.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Eiχα γραψει ενα αναλυτικο μυνημα αλλα επεσε τι ιντερνετ και το εχασα.
Συνοπτικα να πω οτι ο καθε οροφος ηδη ειναι 40 cm αφου τον ειχα υπολογισει για 45 cm αλλα
αφου τελικα θα μπει σχαρα χανω και αυτους τους 5 cm.
Τα ποδια της κλουβα θα γινουν 30 cm.
οποτε εχουμε και λεμε, 30cm τα ποδια, 45 cm ο καθε οροφος,(40cm oφελιμο υψος για να πετουν τα πουλια, 5cm το ταψι), 50cm πλατος.
Αρα 2.10μ.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Για μένα χαμήσωσε κι άλλο και κρατα τον κάτω όροφο για κλούβα πτήσης.

Μείωσε ένα ζευγάρι.

Κρατα τουλάχιστον στο 45 cm το καθαρό ύψος της ζευγαρώστρας σου.

Απ ότι φαίνεται δεν γίνεται να τα έχουμε όλα.

----------


## ninos

Εαν, πλην του ρετιρέ, βάλεις πλέγμα και στην οροφή του κάθε ορόφου, που προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι πρέπει, Θα σου πάει λίγο ακόμα πιο ψηλά, αφού θα πρέπει να αφήσεις λίγο αέρα (περίπου 3 πόντους) μεταξύ του πλέγματος και της λαμαρίνας ή του οδηγού,  που θα ακουμπά το ταψί.

----------


## ninos

> Eiχα γραψει ενα αναλυτικο μυνημα αλλα επεσε τι ιντερνετ και το εχασα.
> Συνοπτικα να πω οτι ο καθε οροφος ηδη ειναι 40 cm αφου τον ειχα υπολογισει για 45 cm αλλα
> αφου τελικα θα μπει σχαρα χανω και αυτους τους 5 cm.
> Τα ποδια της κλουβα θα γινουν 30 cm.
> οποτε εχουμε και λεμε, 30cm τα ποδια, 45 cm ο καθε οροφος,(40cm oφελιμο υψος για να πετουν τα πουλια, *5cm το ταψι*), 50cm πλατος.
> Αρα 2.10μ.



Δεν είναι ανάγκη να το κάνεις με τόσο μεγάλο βάθος. 3cm είναι υπεραρκετά. Οτι και να λέμε όμως παίζουμε με τους πόντους. Θέλει κάποια δραστική αλλαγή.

----------


## Θοδωρής

> Για μένα χαμήσωσε κι άλλο και κρατα τον κάτω όροφο για κλούβα πτήσης.
> 
> Μείωσε ένα ζευγάρι.
> 
> Κρατα τουλάχιστον στο 45 cm το καθαρό ύψος της ζευγαρώστρας σου.
> 
> Απ ότι φαίνεται δεν γίνεται να τα έχουμε όλα.


Αν προλαβω θα περασω σημερα απ το μαγαζι να τα πουμε και απο κοντα και να δω την δικια σου αν γινετε

----------


## Θοδωρής

> Εαν, πλην του ρετιρέ, βάλεις πλέγμα και στην οροφή του κάθε ορόφου, που προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι πρέπει, Θα σου πάει λίγο ακόμα πιο ψηλά, αφού θα πρέπει να αφήσεις λίγο αέρα (περίπου 3 πόντους) μεταξύ του πλέγματος και της λαμαρίνας ή του οδηγού,  που θα ακουμπά το ταψί.


Να ειδες αυτο δεν ειχα σκεφτει το περιθοριο (γιατι θα μπει σε καθε οροφο πλεγμα στην οροφη)
Θα τα ηθελα τα ταψια 5 cm γιατι σε μια κλουβα που εχω τωρα τα ειχα κανει 1 cm ή 1,5cm δεν θυμαμε καλα και εχω αγανακτησει, λιγο
να φυσιξει και φευγουν ολα τα φλουδια στο μπαλκονι και στις ποτηστρες των πουλιων που βρισκοντε στους
κατω οροφους.
Θα σκεφτω μηπως γινουν 4 cm ή 3 cm τα ταψια.

----------


## jk21

φευγουν ενω εχεις pellet ή χωρις pellet ; στην δικια μου κλουβα ,τα φλουδια εγκλωβιζονται στον πατο κατω απο τα pellet και δεν φευγουν ,παρα ελαχιστα που πετουν οσα μικρα παιρνουν τον σπορο και το τρωνε διπλα στα καγκελα

----------


## Θοδωρής

Και με το πελετ εφευγαν γιατι ειναι πολυ μικρα τα ταψια μου.
Αν βαλω σχαρα ισος σκεφτω την λυση του λευκου χαρτιου για υποστρομα μιας και τα πουλια δε θα ερχοντε σε επαφη
με τον πατο του κλουβιου και για να παρακολουθω καλυτερα τις ακαθαρσιες τους και για λιγοτερο βαρος

----------


## jk21

Με ενα ποντο πραγματι ηταν μικρος ο πατρος .Οσο σου λεει ο Στελιος ειναι αρκετα .Αλλα αν εξασφαλισεις ελλειψη επαφης πουλιων και χαρτιου ,τοτε αν ειναι χαρτι κουζινας ειναι απορροφητικοτατο και μπορεις 2-3 μερες να το εχεις .Αν ειναι Α4 ή Α3 ,τοτε θελει συχνη αλλαγη .Υπαρχει παντα και η εφημεριδα ,που για να την κανεις χρηση ,πρεπει 100 % να μην υπαρχει καμμια δυνατοτητα προσβασης στα πουλια

----------


## Θοδωρής

Στην δουλεια μου (εργοστασιο τυπογραφειο) εχουμε χαρτια, αλλα ειναι αποροφυτικα αλλα οχι.
Οποτε θα κοιταξω για αποροφυτικα χαρτια.
Και με 3cm που λεει ο Στελιος δε νομιζω να ερχοντε σε επαφη με το χαρτι του πατου, ιδικα αν το συρμα του πατου
μπει κουνελοσυρμα (αλλα θα σκαλονουν ακαθαρσιες, νυματα, κά στο συρμα αυτο λογο του τετραγωνου σχημα του)

----------


## Θοδωρής

Λοιπον ο σκελετος του κατω οροφου φτιαχτηκε (ο καθε οροφος  θα γινει ξεχωριστα, θα πατησει ο ενας πανω στον αλλον και
θα κολληθουν μεταξύ τους).
Οι διαστασεις που εγινε ειναι 1.40*45*50  (μηκος,υψος,πλατος).
Ο καθε οροφος θα φιλοξενισει ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινες, ολος για παρτη τους.
Θα εχει τρια χωρισματα 46 cm το καθε ενα.
Στην χειρότερη περιπτωση ο καθε οροφος θα χωριστει στα δυο, 46*45*50 και 92*45*50, θα προσπαθησω ομως να μην
χωριστει και να μείνει μονο για τις καρδερινες.
Τα ταψια μαλλον θα γινουν τρια για τον καθε οροφο 4cm υψος.
Το ασχημο ειναι οτι μαλλον θα γινει τριοροφη αντι για τετραοροφη με αποτελεσμα να μπουν μονο τρια ζευγαρια καρδερινες (θα ηθελα τεσσερα).
Αν ολα πανε καλα και αποκτησω τα πουλια που θελω μαλλον τα καναρινια τελος! Τα αρσενικα τουλαχιστον γιατι θα πρεπει να κρατησω μερικα
θυλικα (αχριαστα να ειναι) για παραμανες.
Η πλακα ειναι οτι οταν την εφτιαχνα μου φανηκε τεραστια και αρχιζα να το μετανιωνω,(ακομα το σκεφτομαι)
Την βλεπει η κοπελα μου και λεω ωχ τωρα εχω να ακουσω τον εξαψαλμο, περαστε για αντιδωρο.
Την προλαβαινω και της λεω ¨μου φενεται λιγο μεγαλη μωρέ θα την κανω ποιο μικρη¨
Και γυρναει και μου λεει ¨Σωπα ρε μια χαρα θα ειναι για τις καρδερινες¨
Αυτα ειναι λεω

----------


## Gardelius

_Μπράβο Θοδωρή! Καλη συνεχεια !!

Καμια φωτο,..._  :Happy0159:

----------


## Θοδωρής

Φωτογραφιες σιγα σιγα γιατι ο πρωτος οροφος θα φτιαχτει πειραματικα για να δω πως θα ειναι γενικα η
ολη κατασκευη.
Το ποιο συμαντικο που ξεχασα να σας αναφερω ειναι οτι στο σημειο που θα παει η κλουβα την βλεπει ο ηλιος απο τις
7:00 εως 9:00 το πρωι (δεν με ενοχλει γιατι δεν ειναι ζεστος ο ηλιος αυτες τις ωρες) και το απογευμα 18:00 εως 20:30 (εδω με ενοχλει γιατι
εχει ακομα ζεστη {για το καλοκαιρι}).
Αν στην κλουβα βαλω στο 1/4 δυπλο πρασινο δυχτι ή σιτα για να εχει ενα μερος της σκια για τα πουλια ειμαι καλυμενος ή οχι ?

----------


## ninos

με το πράσινο δίχτυ είσαι εξασφαλισμένος.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Λογο πολυ δουλειας και περιορισμενου χρονου η κατασκευη της κλουβας δεν θα πραγματοποιηθει.
Αποφασισα να παρω ζευγαροστρες 90αρες για την αναπαραγωγη της καρδερινας.
Ελπιζω να πανε καλα γιατι η κλουβα που θα εφτιαχνα θα ειχε προδιαγραφες 1,40 και τωρα θα το
περιορισω στα 90.

----------

